# Morrowind Madness!



## Mebyon (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi,

I decided to try Morrowind again after fighting the crashes in Oblivion. I installed MW and that all went well but it just won't run. No screen, no message just back to the desktop.

This is madness as it's the same computer and before I was even doing some modding for MW. Anybody got any idea what's going on? :4-dontkno


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

Any hardware upgrades? Have you upgraded from XP to Vista? New drivers?

Please post your system spec as well.


----------



## Mebyon (Jun 1, 2008)

Phew. *Loads* of system changes to get Oblivion to run! New graphics card, new processor, even a wireless router! I guess The best thing is to put the dxdiag listing here. It's HUGE but I've no doubt a moderator can chop it out once you've seen it!


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/1/2008, 20:48:08
       Machine name: CHRISDESKTOP
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 05/17/06 17:26:39 Ver: 08.00.12
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 1024MB RAM
          Page File: 403MB used, 2061MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found. DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 8 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 9 test results: All tests were successful.
        Sound Tab 1: The file ADIHdAud.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer. DirectSound test results: All tests were successful.
          Music Tab: DirectMusic test results: All tests were successful.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found. DirectPlay test results: All tests were successful.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x4150)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4150&SUBSYS_019218BC&REV_00
   Display Memory: 256.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 960 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6806 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 5/12/2008 16:54:44, 305152 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 5/12/2008 17:30:02, 3007488 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-0210-11CF-9A61-9821A1C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x4150
        SubSys ID: 0x019218BC
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: All tests were successful.
 D3D7 Test Result: All tests were successful.
 D3D8 Test Result: All tests were successful.
 D3D9 Test Result: All tests were successful.

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: SoundMAX HD Audio O
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_11D4&DEV_1986&SUBSYS_1043818F&REV_1005
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ADIHdAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0001.4100 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: No
          Date and Size: 6/15/2005 17:52:30, 135168 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: AnalogDevices
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: Yes
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): Yes
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: All tests were successful.

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: SoundMAX HD Audio I
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ADIHdAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0001.4100 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 6/15/2005 17:52:30, 135168 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xCCC

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: All tests were successful.

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Navigator 335 Enhanced Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0458, 0x0072
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Navigator 335 Enhanced Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0458, 0x0072
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Navigator 335 Enhanced Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0458, 0x0072
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 13:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 23:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x0458, 0x0072
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:36, 14848 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Navigator 335
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x0458, 0x0072
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_0458&pid_0072&mi_01&col01
| Lower Filters: gMouUsb
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: gMouUsb.sys, 7/14/2006 07:33:58, 9984 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Passed, Half Duplex: Passed, Mic: Passed
DirectPlay Test Result: All tests were successful.
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 27.8 GB
Total Space: 78.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: HDS728080PLAT20

      Drive: F:
 Free Space: 53.8 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST380011A

      Drive: D:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:54, 49536 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616E
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:54, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: VIA CPU to AGP Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B198&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7308&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&07
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA I/O APIC Interrupt Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_5308&SUBSYS_53081106&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&05
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_4308&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&04
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA Standard PCI to PCIE Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_337B&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: VIA Standard PCI to PCI Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_337A&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&99
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: VIA Standard PCI to ISA Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3337&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:58:02, 35840 bytes

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3288&SUBSYS_81B51043&REV_10\4&23B2F3EA&0&0898
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5012 (English), 10/27/2004 15:21:36, 138240 bytes

     Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3208&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&03
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_31041106&REV_86\3&267A616A&0&84
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 7168 bytes

     Name: VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_31041106&REV_65\4&172FB5D3&0&2299
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 7168 bytes

     Name: VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3065&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_7C\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fetnd5bv.sys, 3.47.0000.0432 (English), 6/21/2005 11:35:42, 43008 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\vuins32.dll, 1.05.0000.0010 (English), 6/16/2005 12:41:14, 61440 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_A0\3&267A616A&0&83
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_A0\3&267A616A&0&82
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_A0\3&267A616A&0&81
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_A0\3&267A616A&0&80
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_62\4&172FB5D3&0&2199
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_62\4&172FB5D3&0&2099
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: VIA Ultra VLINK Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_287E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&8F
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_2308&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&02
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_1308&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0591&SUBSYS_05911106&REV_80\3&267A616A&0&78
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 13:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_07\3&267A616A&0&79
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys, 1.00.0001.0001 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 5376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

     Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0308&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series - Secondary
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4170&SUBSYS_019318BC&REV_00\4&354AEA31&0&0108
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6806 (English), 5/12/2008 17:30:02, 3007488 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English), 5/12/2008 16:02:59, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6806 (English), 5/12/2008 16:54:44, 305152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0378 (English), 5/12/2008 15:57:08, 548864 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 5/12/2008 16:45:14, 26112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0583 (English), 5/12/2008 16:32:50, 3203168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0188 (English), 5/12/2008 16:22:55, 1999616 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 3/6/2008 15:24:57, 168883 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 5/12/2008 16:22:31, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 5/12/2008 16:22:31, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 5/12/2008 16:22:31, 887724 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 6.14.0010.0003 (English), 5/12/2008 16:09:20, 47104 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1000 (English), 5/12/2008 16:03:56, 19968 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 5/12/2008 16:41:56, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 5/12/2008 16:03:46, 17408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 16:01:04, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4197 (English), 5/12/2008 16:43:18, 540672 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4177 (English), 5/12/2008 16:44:50, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2533 (English), 5/12/2008 16:45:37, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0004.0000 (English), 5/12/2008 16:45:23, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2513 (English), 5/12/2008 16:45:05, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0078 (English), 5/12/2008 16:05:19, 327680 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 8/31/2007 14:20:49, 7167 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3054.19681 (English), 5/12/2008 16:56:04, 397312 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.7537 (English), 5/12/2008 16:05:13, 5439488 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.7537 (English), 5/12/2008 16:02:31, 241664 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx2.dll, 6.14.0010.7537 (English), 5/12/2008 16:43:14, 10153984 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4006 (English), 5/12/2008 16:53:34, 307200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 3/11/2008 09:37:10, 12610 bytes

     Name: ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4150&SUBSYS_019218BC&REV_00\4&354AEA31&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6806 (English), 5/12/2008 17:30:02, 3007488 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English), 5/12/2008 16:02:59, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6806 (English), 5/12/2008 16:54:44, 305152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0378 (English), 5/12/2008 15:57:08, 548864 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 5/12/2008 16:45:14, 26112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0583 (English), 5/12/2008 16:32:50, 3203168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0188 (English), 5/12/2008 16:22:55, 1999616 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 3/6/2008 15:24:57, 168883 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 5/12/2008 16:22:31, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 5/12/2008 16:22:31, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 5/12/2008 16:22:31, 887724 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 6.14.0010.0003 (English), 5/12/2008 16:09:20, 47104 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1000 (English), 5/12/2008 16:03:56, 19968 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 5/12/2008 16:41:56, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 5/12/2008 16:03:46, 17408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 16:01:04, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4197 (English), 5/12/2008 16:43:18, 540672 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4177 (English), 5/12/2008 16:44:50, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2533 (English), 5/12/2008 16:45:37, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0004.0000 (English), 5/12/2008 16:45:23, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2513 (English), 5/12/2008 16:45:05, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0078 (English), 5/12/2008 16:05:19, 327680 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 8/31/2007 14:20:49, 7167 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3054.19681 (English), 5/12/2008 16:56:04, 397312 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.7537 (English), 5/12/2008 16:05:13, 5439488 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.7537 (English), 5/12/2008 16:02:31, 241664 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx2.dll, 6.14.0010.7537 (English), 5/12/2008 16:43:14, 10153984 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4006 (English), 5/12/2008 16:53:34, 307200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 3/11/2008 09:37:10, 12610 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:50 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:50 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:04 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:04 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:50 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 5/30/2008 21:07:46 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 20:39:25 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 20:39:27 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 20:39:27 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 20:39:29 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 20:39:30 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 5/30/2008 21:07:48 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 20:39:31 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 20:39:32 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 20:39:33 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 20:39:36 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 5/30/2008 21:07:50 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 5/30/2008 21:07:52 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 5/30/2008 21:07:54 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 5/30/2008 21:07:55 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 5/30/2008 21:07:43 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 5/30/2008 21:07:44 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 5/30/2008 21:07:41 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:48 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 05:05:26 498742 bytes
  mciqtz.drv: 4.00.0096.0729 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 10:21:54 11776 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:26 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3243 English Final Retail 10/29/2007 23:43:03 1287680 bytes
  quartz.vxd:                 Final Retail 8/17/1998 10:21:56 5672 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 10:52:08 246814 bytes
  vidx16.dll: 0.00.0000.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 10:21:56 10240 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5504 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1428480 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:18 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:30 85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:18 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:46 17408 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:58 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:58 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:58 90624 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:48 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:22 19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:48 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.00.0005.0830
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
RealPlayer Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0045
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,1.00.0004.0024
AnvSoft MPEG Source,0x00200000,0,0,MPVideoSplitter.ax,
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
AnvSoft MPEG Audio Splitter,0x00600101,1,1,MPAudioSplitter.ax,
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
AVS Video Out,0x00200000,0,1,AVSVideoOutFilter.ax,
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,L3CODECX.AX,1.09.0000.0311
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,tm20dec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,2.00.0002.0020
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
XviD MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.00.0005.0830
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero AAC Parser,0x00400000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,1.00.0004.0024
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AnvSoft MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600101,1,1,MPAudioDecoder.ax,
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,qcut.dll,6.00.0002.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
RealPlayer Transcode Filter,0x00600000,0,0,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0045
AnvSoft MPEG Splitter,0x00600101,1,1,MPVideoSplitter.ax,
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,2.00.0002.0013
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0045
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ULead MPEG Splitter,0x00400002,1,2,,
ULead MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,,
ULead MPEG Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,,
ULead MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,,
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,1.00.0000.0006
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,1.00.0000.0004
AnvSoft MPEG Audio Source,0x00600101,0,0,MPAudioSplitter.ax,
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,2.00.0002.0013
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,2.00.0002.0020
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AnvSoft MPEG Video Decoder,0x00600101,1,1,MPVideoDecoder.ax,
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX 5.0.5 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MainConcept DV Codec 2.0.4,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V3,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XviD MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
SHARP G.726,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
NCT ALF2 CD,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
AC-3 ACM Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

Audio Capture Sources:
SoundMAX HD Audio I,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
SoundMAX HD Audio I,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
,0x00000000,0,0,,
VGA SoC [email protected],0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SoundMAX HD Audio O,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Capture Sources:
VGA SoC [email protected],0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
SoundMAX HD Audio O,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DirectSound: SoundMAX HD Audio O,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming System Devices:
SoundMAX HD Audio I,0x00200000,5,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SoundMAX HD Audio O,0x00200000,18,2,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
```


----------

